# King of the Wind: Riding Again + Assorted Tomfoolery



## Ahrairah (Sep 18, 2018)

Today I tried an Appaloosa mare, and I'm torn between two reactions: 

1: It is my new life mission to refine this horse, 

And 

2: Do I really want to embarass myself on the way there? 

I've never been on a horse like her. Rides "best" with spurs and a dressage whip. 

Owner says she's "lazy" and tests everyone, and is a different ride once she decides you're okay. Still, I'd like to reintroduce the concept of a light aid to this girl and reduce the gear needed to ride her to just a crop (or nothing at all). 

I'm no trainer by any means but my main instructor was a stickler for every ride being in some way training a horse, for better or worse. And I'm no stranger to the work needed to refine her. 

Has beautiful, smooth trot and canter and I have a feeling she'd be great to show. Still, I prefer a horse that's more "go" and I'm not entirely sure I want to commit to riding a horse that is probably always going to need a firm leg and a sharp eye. 

I feel slightly proud that I have only gotten back into riding a few weeks ago and have received compliments for being "quiet", and "great", which strike me as odd because I FEEL a mess XD. 

More general information:

I'm already leasing an OTTB gelding named Dee. 

I'm a senior in college.


----------



## Ahrairah (Sep 18, 2018)

And just when things were getting interesting! 

My car is totalled. I will have to take a break from riding until I have a new car. 

I'm trying to concentrate on the fact that I'm not hurt, but darn it- part of me feels like there's a part of my soul that just wakes up when I'm near horses. I hadn't realized it until I started riding again, because I hadn't thought about riding because I couldn't let myself FEEL how much I missed it. 

Patience is a virtue. Until then, I guess I can concentrate on my fitness!


----------



## QueenYaYa (Oct 13, 2018)

So so sorry! Glad you're okay. Before your second post, I was going to say that you should go for the Appy. It would've taken some time, but you could've gotten her to be light and responsive without spurs and always needing a stick. Several of my horses were dull when I first got them. After a few consistent months, they have pep and go at the drop of a hat.


----------

